# عاوز تعرف طريقة لحام السيور الناقلة



## م/يوسف (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم شرح طريقة لحام السيور الناقلة 
طبعا مع اختلاف نوعية السير ونوعية الحام
ممكن اللحام على البارد او اللحام على الساخن
http://arabsh.com/sm5sl4gx8dw0.html
Splicing.doc - 3.2 Mb


----------



## sohail-1 (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (11 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## marooo2010 (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وشكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## cicker2012 (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## essam anwer (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد رأفت (22 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات واحب ان اوضح ان اكثر الطرق شيوعى للحام السيور هى الطريقة الأولى وهذة الطريقة تستخدم لدينا فى شركة الأسمنت


----------



## أحمد دعبس (26 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## ahmed malik (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي المعلومات جاري التنزيل .


----------



## hima2050 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## hima2050 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مش لاقي الباسورد


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 يونيو 2012)

يا أخي الكريم لماذا ندخل في متاهة لو كانت المعلومة متوفرة ضعها مباشرة في الصفحة أو ضع رابطها مباشرة دو أن ندخل في برامج تنزيل أخرى شكرا


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (9 يونيو 2012)

لم تزل المعلومة غير متوفرة والرابط لايعمل


----------



## senuors (9 سبتمبر 2012)

رجاء رابط اخر للملف*
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

splice of a steel cord belt


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Conveyor Belt splicing


----------



## م/يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Steel cord conveyor belt splices
http://dc07.arabsh.com/files/5/w4cnmtkn5wuws1/Steel cord conveyor belt splices.flv


----------



## Eng.Power2015 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

_جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس_


----------

